# Carte Graphique de jeux pour MacBook Pro 2010



## Bambino974 (17 Janvier 2014)

Salut,  
Sa va bientôt faire deux ans que j'ai mon Mac Pro de 2010 et comme je m'en suis pas forcément très bien occupé j'aimerais changer la carte graphique car celle ci rame et beuge beaucoup quand je joue (surtout à Minecraft ) donc ce qui me faudrait c'est un lien de site ou l'on peut acheter des cartes graphique pas trop cher mais qui sont faites pour jouer, et par la même occasion j'aurais aimer savoir si l'on pouvait changer sa carte graphique sois même et si oui comment (avec un petit tuto sur Youtube même en Anglais...) donc voilà un peu ce que je voudrais  !!
Merci à tout ceux qui me répondront


----------

